# Penis or Vagina?



## Tuchovgray (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My breeder told me Sonic (golden Greek) was a girl and I thought so for all this time (we've had her a little over a year now). However, this morning while I was cleaning her I got a little surprise. I've seen videos of titles mating and what their reproductive organ looks like and Sonic is looking like a man these days. I have searched on line for images of female reproductive organs but I have yet to find any. Do they look the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2015)

Females usually don't expose their inner parts unless it's an actual prolapse. More than likely your tortoise is male. If it were female parts, it would be a big pink ball-looking affair.


----------



## Tuchovgray (Jul 11, 2015)

Then definitely have a boy on our hands. Sonic showed up his orchid today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 11, 2015)

Yep, Sonic is a boy, it would seem!
Congrats and at least the name isn't a problem for his new gender!


----------

